# Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)



## Esox_91 (29. November 2005)

Erst mal ein herzliches hallo an euch Meeresprofis!
ICh hoffe das ich hier wenigstens so halb im richtigem forum angekommen da ich nicht so recht wusste wo dieses Tehma hingehört. Also erst mal zur verständnisklärung: Mein freund besucht öfters Didi`s Angelshop in Neuss (Wenn jemand Tel. von shop parat hat wäre ich unendlich dankbar!). Da er nun weiß das ich an einer (heavy) Feederrute interessiert bin hält er natürlich auch immer mal ein auge für mich offen! dann hat er eine feeder mit bis zu 180g Wurfgw. gefunden mit 3 wechselspitzen für 94€ gefunden. Leider hat er vergessen den Namen der Rute zu behalten  . vermutlich ist sie von mosella oder von Balzer. wenn jemand eine idee hat welche genau immer her damit! Da ich in unmittelbarer nähe des Rheins wohne sind die 180g Wurfgw. natürlich nicht zu viel. gleichzeitig war ich da mit meinen gedanken aber schon im nächsten Jahr, wenn ich mit meinen Eltern in die Bretagne fahren (Brignogan sur plage) werde. Nur war und bin ich da ein bisschen skeptisch ob das was ist für meine Rute!!?? Da meine Ausgabemöglichkeiten für den Angelsport beschränkt sind bin ich leider nicht in der KAuflust extra für den Urlaub eine Brandungsrute zu kaufen!!! Ich werde voraussichtlich in einer Bucht angeln (FOto unter www.camping-du-phare.com , die bucht die man dort auf dem Foto der startseite eindeutig in der mitte des bildes erkennen kann!). im letzten JAhr hab ich beim schnorcheln folgende Fischarten erspähen können: Aal (junge kleine Conger oder Europäischer aal), Lippfische(jede Menge), Meeräschen, jede menge kleine Brutfischchen,Tintenfische, Schollen, Flundern(wahrscheinlich). Weiterhin sollen dort vorkommen Franzosendorsch, Wolfsbarsch evtl., Köhler, Katzenhai und Knurrhahn wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich diese fische auch in dieser Bucht sichten oder bestenfalls fangen würde.....#c Also wie dem auch sei:
-WÜrdet ihr meinen das 180g Wurfgw. in dieser Bucht reichen werden?
-Welche Angelmethode würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
-Könnt ihr mir evtl. auch noch eine geeignete Rolle empfehlen die man evtl. auch in der strömung des rheins einsetzten könnte?
-Da ich vom ANgeln in solchen gewässern gnadenloser anfänger bin: Welche angelutensilien muss ich mir noch zulegen um dort überhaupt angeln zu können (Bleie HAkengröße, etc.) ??
Desweiteren wollte ich dort auch noch ein wenig die spinnfischerei ausüben obwohl ich mir jetzt schon ziemlich sicher bin das ich damit keinen großen erfolg haben werde. Ach übrigens: einem angler habe ich dort schon bei der Ladung eines hübschen Köhlers zusehen können...#6 
Natürlcih werde ich mich soschnell wie möglich um den Namen der Rute kümmern und ihn dann natürlich auch bekannt geben!! Ich freue mich schon riesig auf eure antworten!!!!!
#h


----------



## degl (29. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

@henrik,

habe selbst mal mit ner Havy-Feederrute an der Ostsee geangelt.
so lange es Ententeichwetter war ging das auch ganz gut,aber bei richtiger Brandung ist dann aber schnell Schluss.
und in Frankreich an der Atlantikküste würde ich mit viel Brandung rechnen und da brauchts schon schwereres Geschirr.

aber versuch macht kluch|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## Junger Dorschler (30. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Mit Feederrute am Meer.das geht so lange gut bis dir nen richtiger dorsch einsteigt.Mit dr Rute wirst du ihn nicht vom Grund bekommen|supergri Aber bei wenig Wind sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## pohlk (30. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Morgen #h 

Also bei den beschriebenen Fischarten die Du gesehen hast, würde ich Dir als Methode erstene das normale Brandungsangeln empfehlen (falls du da überhaupt Würmer bekommst |kopfkrat )
Und als zweits Methode natürlich Spinnfischen !!!

Wenn Du da Wolfsbarsche, Dorsch etc gesehen hast, bzw. weist das es sie dort gibt, wüsste ich nichts besseres. Macht tierisch Spaß an feinem Geschirr Küstenfische zu drillen.

Und zu Deiner Feederrute würde ich sagen, steck sie einfach mit ins Gepäck und probiere es. Ich glaube es funktioniert.
Normale Brandungsruten haben meist auch nur 200g Wurfgewicht und damit kommt man auch klar.


----------



## Honeyball (30. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

In der Auflistung der Fischarten fehlt aber noch ein wichtiger Geselle, nämlich der Pollack.
Du hast in der Gegend doch ziemlich deutliche Unterschiede zwischen Ebbe und Flut. Da kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die Kollegen mit dem auflaufenden Wasser mitkommen, um die Klippen und Steine nach Freßbarem abzusuchen.
Was Du vom Tackle her brauchst, wäre meiner Meinung nach eine nicht zu weiche Rute von 3-3,50 Meter Länge und Wurfgewichten um 100g.
Aber, wenn Du bei der Feederrute etwas sparst, sollte für den Urlaub ein einfaches Decathlon-Modell dieser Art reichen.
Besorg Dir ein paar dicke Posen und biete Fischfetzen (Sardinen gibt's billig in jedem Supermarkt in Frankreich) am Einzelhaken Gr.1 bis 3/0 in der Brandung vor den Klippen an (am besten mit Ködernadel aufziehen)
Ich würde nicht in der Bucht sondern links und rechts davon zwischen oder vor den Steinen angeln.
Wenn's warm genug ist, kannst Du ja bei Ebbe raus und Dir 'nen schönen Platz suchen und hinterher mit Tackle und gefangenen Fischen zurückschwimmen


----------



## Esox_91 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Also aus euren Antworten lese ich jetzt heraus das es sehr waqhrscheinlich keine allzu großen schwierigkeiten geben wird. an die rute kann man schät ich mal im notfall auch 190g dran hängen. Mit der Brandung is dat da sone sache. die Bucht halt relativ viel ab wobei bei richtigen stürmen die wellen schon mal locker 1-2 meter hoch werden können. 
ZU den methoden: ich hatte zuerst an Würmer gedacht. wattwurm und etc. gibts da genug. Aber mit dem Fischfetzten bin ich mir nicht so sicher da der bestand an raubfischen meiner meinung nach dort nicht der beste ist..... (Aber sicherlich wird es dort den ein oder anderen conger oder BArsch geben!!!) Und versuchen kann man es allemal. und zu der montage: Biete ich da dann direkt zwei haken an oder nur einen???
Und noch ne verständnisfrage an Honeyball: Was bitteschön ist ein Tackle???? Sry das ixch so doof frag aber ich kenn den begriff echt nicht!
SChon mal danke im voraus für eure weiteren antworten!!!!!

PS: Kann ich fragen zum meeresspinnfischen auch hier rein stellen oder kommt das in die raubfisch- und forellenangeln rubrik???


----------



## Esox_91 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Hab jetzt den namen von der rute: Titanex M 3600 Müsste eigentlich von SPRO sein. stand halt "von SPRO" drauf, ist wahrscheinlich dann irgendsone "Unterfirma" oder so. Kennt jemand die Rute???


----------



## Rumpelrudi (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Nimm Deine Angelrute ruhig mit. Die Fische werden vor der Bucht nicht so riesengroß sein, dass Du angst um Deine Angel haben mußt. Solltest aber bemüht sein, die tieferen Stellen zu finden, die Du beim Werfen erreichen kannst.
Eine Spinnrute wäre wirklich nicht schlecht, denn im Gegensatz zu Deiner Auffassung sind die Meisten der aufgezählten Fische auch Räuber. Selbst Plattfische sind es.
Im Meer wird von den Fischen alles gefressen, was nach Nahrung riecht. Also würde ich mir vorerst keine großen Gedanken über Systeme machen. @Honeyball postete schon richtig.:m
Tackle ist alles, was Du zum Angeln in der Hand hast. Also Rute, Rolle, Schnur bis zum Haken.


----------



## Honeyball (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Hi Henrik,
zum Begriff "Tackle" ist ja schon alles gesagt worden. Lass das Thema Meeresspinnfischen ruhig hier drin und vor allem: Schreib nach dem Urlaub mal ins Reiseforum, wie es denn so gewesen ist (auch, wenn Du nicht viel gefangen hast).
Dort in der Gegend ist es auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert, mal 'nen geeigneten Kunstköder an den Klippen entlang zu ziehen. Aber mach dich auch darauf gefasst, dass es plötzlich und unerwartet ordentlich in der Rute rummst, wenn ein Wolfi, Pollack oder Küstendorsch einsteigt. Da die dort meistens in kleinen Rudeln jagen, haben die die Angewohnheit, ihre Beute erst mal vor den Artgenossen in Sicherheit zu bringen.


----------



## Esox_91 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Also erst mal danke für die Erklärung von tackle. 
Trotzdem noch was zum Thema: Ich werd mal gucken müssen ob ich genau in der bucht angeln werde da die Boote ein bisschen im en. Aber egal. die küste dort sieht ziemlich gleich aus! Noch was zu meinem Tackle: Was fürne Rolle könntet ihr mir denn empfehlen??? Sollte auf jeden fall nicht zu teuer sein. 
Und zum SPinnfischen: Welche Kunstköder nehmt ihr denn immer mit ans Meer. hab gehört Blaue und silberne Wobbler sollen gut laufen! Stimmt das?|kopfkrat Und reicht ne Rute bis 30g Wurfgw. oder sollte ich eher eine mit 40-50 nehmen? Und eher geflochtene oder mono als Schnur (Schnurstärke)?
Freue mich auf weitere Antworten!!!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Hey, @Esox_91, ich denke Deine Finanzen sind beschränkt|kopfkrat

Nimm eine Spinnrute bis 60g Wurfgewicht und wenn sie noch 3,20m lang ist, passt das. Schlanke Jensen Blinker von 12g sind schon sehr gut. Küstenwobbler auch. Manchmal gehen die Fische auch gerne auf eine künstliche Fliege (großer Streamer) an der Wasserkugel oder Spirolino.

Auf keinem Fall Geflecht verwenden. Wegen den Steinen und Felsen. 0,28er Mono ist bestimmt ausreichend.


----------



## Esox_91 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, @Esox_91, ich denke Deine Finanzen sind beschränkt|kopfkrat


???????????????????????????????
Wenn du das wegen der Frage welche spinnrute meinst: Ich hab ne spinn -30g und en freund von mir eine 40-50g, die ich mir auch leihen könnte!!!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Sorry, Esox_91, denn Posting 10 las sich wie ein Großeinkauf.

Lass Deine leichte Spinnrute zu Hause und leih Dir die schwerere. Dann kannst Du auch eine gefüllte Wasserkugel um die 70m weit rausfeuern, ohne dass die Rute knackt. Montiere die Wasserkugel wie ein Laufblei auf die Hauptschnur und setze zwei Perlen als Stopper vor den Wirbel. Dort hängst Du ein 1,5m langes Vorfach ein mit einem Streamer am Ende. Simpel, aber erfolgreich:m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Ich kann das bisher gesagte aus erfahrung nur Bestätigen: Mit einer langen Spinn oder nicht zu harten Karpfenrute ist man dort weit besser bedient.

Denn beim Grundangeln fängt man dort vor allem eines: Den Felsboden. Das wird eine ziemliche Materialschlacht, wo man auf alles verzichten sollte, was Teuer, aufwendig und empfindlich ist. Und ne Feederrute gehört dazu. Es ist zwar Brandungsfischen möglich, aber die Dazu üblichen knüppel kommen nicht von ungefähr. Übliche Gewichte sind dann grosse Muttern oder Zündkerzen an ner ein-haken Abrissmontage. So machen es zumindest die wenigen Spezialisten auf Haie und Conger.
Touris verangeln dagegen meist ein kleines Vermögen und erwischen auch nicht viel.

Materialsparender und entspannter geht man Posenfischen oder mit schwimmenden Wobblern (Bigbig) und Twistern los. Blinker und Spinner gehen natürlich auch, sind aber meist zu teuer.
Dort übliche Spinnruten haben übrigens 3,5-4m Länge und wurfgewichte von 30-80g, also eher in richtung unsere Karpfenruten.
Gute Posen sind neben den normalen Wasserkugeln auch deren Längliche Vettern (auf fr. alles Buldos) idealerweise die Vorgebleite version oder, so man noch welche auftreiben kann, die Menne-Raketenpose. Die Fliegt mal echt höllisch weit.

Wenn man Meeräschen, Makrelen oder Hornhechte gerade da hat, kann auch das Fischen mit der Matchrute oder ähnlich leichten Posenruten und passenden leichten Innendurchlaufposen einen Heidenspass machen. Problem ist aber immer die beschränkte wurfweite.

Nicht zu teure Rolle wird dagegen ein Problem, Das Atlantikwasser ist sehr aggressiv. Das Rostfreie Martinii war bei mir hinterher schön blaubraun angelaufen und die Top-Meeresrolle erstrahlte in weissester Alukorrosion. Alle Haken waren eh vergammelt, so nicht aus VA... Unbedingt ne dose WD-40 einpacken!
Würde daher empfehlen, mich bei Ebay naxch ner Brauchbaren Mitchell 306 oder besser 406 umzusehen, die können das mit etwas Pflege gut ab. Die kleinere 410 geht zur Not auch.
Wenn man natürlich bereit ist nen hunderter zu opfern, machen gute Shimanos das natürlich auch mit. 
Vor irgendwelchen Billigrollen, die daraufhin noch nie getestet wurden möchte ich aber abraten, die haben dort leider oft eine extrem kurze Lebenserwartung. Vermutlich können die Meerforellenspezis da besser sagen, was taugt und was nicht.

Gute Köder: 
Hornhechtfetzen, (Top! leider schwer dranzukommen)
Makrelenfetzen (hab ich in der Ganzen Bretagne nicht auftreiben können, gut, das ich Eingefrorene von zuhaus mitgebracht hatte, damit erwischte man dann die Hornhechte.)
Sandaale (nur mit Beziehungen dranzukommen)
Brotkrume (Auf Meeräschen bei vielen Vögeln besser grün einfärben)
Streifen vom Tintenfisch / Kalmar (Kriegt man nachgeschmissen, aber auf frische achten und vorher die Haut abziehen!!!)
Krebsfleisch idealerweise von Butterkrebsen (Viel Glück bei der Suche)
Manches Muschelfleisch (Schwertmuschel, Herzmuschel, Miesmuschel, Napfschnecken, letztere lassen sich mit nem Stabilen Messer oder angeschliffenen schraubenzieher gut selbersammeln ) In Damenstrumpfabschnitt einpacken, sonst fliegts sofort ab.


Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Esox_91 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Also erst mal vielen dank an Holger für deinen schönen Beitrag!!!
Du hast ja von ner Karpfenrute gesprochen: Hab da noch ne 3.6m lange mit 2 3/4 lps wurfgw.(knapp 85g kann man dranhängen mehr is nicht, sacht der händler). Würd das gehen mit der? Und was ich nicht so ganz verstanden hab sind eure Posenmontagen.#c ne gefüllte Wasserkugel vor nen Wobbler schalten???(Gibt`s dafür nicht die Sbirulinos??? die haben wenigstens nicht so viel (Wasser-)"Verdrängung") sry aber da seh ich keinen Sinn drin!! und @holger In welcher Tiefe sollte man denn bei deinen Posenmontagen den Köder anbieten???
Und was ist ne dose WD-40???

PS: Was ich beim letzten Urlaub dort noch beim schnorcheln entdeckt habe: unter den Booten in der Bucht (www.camping-du-phare.com) liegen immer Fischreste von den Fischern. da hab ich doch glatt nen toten katzenhai(ca. 1m) entdeckt und darüber massenweise Fische. ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, da stehen dann beim auflaufenden Wasser die Räuber!!! (Vermutung!!!) Wie könnte man dort den Köder anbieten oder meint ihr meine Vermutung ist eh völlig falsch???

Freue mich schon auf weitere antworten eurerseits!!!|wavey:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*



> was ich nicht so ganz verstanden hab sind eure Posenmontagen. ne gefüllte Wasserkugel vor nen Wobbler schalten???(


Nee, entweder Wobbler oder eine ganz normale Posenmontage mit einzelhaken und fischfetzen o.ä. beködert. Nicht beides zusammen.

Die Karpfenrute dürfte für den Anfang Goldrichtig sein.

Tiefe hängt von der Fischart ab. Plattfische am Grund, Lippfische grundnah, Wolfsbarsche im Mittelwasser, Makrelen überall, Hornhechte sind meist 1-2m tief und Meeräschen an der Oberfläche.



> ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, da stehen dann beim auflaufenden Wasser die Räuber!!!


 Mit Sicherheit, insbesondere bei einbrechender Dunkelheit. Einfach ne Pose dorthin. Wenn die Bebleiung sehr kompakt ist und Tief sitzt, und die Pose gut, treibt die eher wenig.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Esox_91 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Gut. Also nehm ich die Karpfenrute mit. Und was ist mit der feederrute? damit könnte ich ja auch dann eine posenmontage anbieten oder? Was für eine Posenart würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? Welche TRagkraft usw.! Was haltet ihr von HEchtposen?
Und noch drei fragen:
- Kennt einer von euch die "GEsetze" dort in der BRetagne am meer? Ich hab gehört dort braucht man keine Scheine!! stimmt das? Und wenn ja mit wie vielen ruten darf man angeln?
- Was völlig anderes: Hat schon mal jemand Lippfische gegessen?? lohnt es sich die In die Pfanne zu haun???|supergri 
- Wie behake ich die Fischfetzten? (Welche hakenart und welche Größe?) Und wie groß sollten die fetzten sein?

Und wie so oft freue ich mich schon wieder riesig auf eure antworten!!!! 
|wavey:


----------



## Esox_91 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Schade das hier keine mehr eine Antwort weiß, aber trotzdem für alles die dieses Thema interessiert: In der neuen Dezember Ausgabe von Rute&Rolle Ist ein BEitrag über Wolfsbarsch und Co.!!!!!(Allerdings in Irland, wo die Küste und die anderen Gegebenheiten jedoch sehr gut mit denen in der BRetagne vergleichbar sind!!!)


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Im Mai diesen Jahres war ich dort in der Nähe und muss sagen, beim nächsten Mal würd ich die Brandungsruten daheim lassen. 

Erstens war dort eine wahnsinns querstömung parallel zur Küste. Das Krallenblei kam nie zur Ruhe und alles kullerte nur rum, bis es sich, wie Holger bereits sagte, irgendwo auf nimmerwiedersehen festsetzte. #q 

Die Strände dort sind oft gaaaaanz flach. Dadurch hast Du den Wellengang sehr sehr weit draussen. Ich bin zwar kein Brandungsprofi, aber ich hab nicht mal annähernd den bereich erreicht, den man als "hinter den Wellen" bezeichnen würde, zumal die Wellen dort recht riesig und gewaltig sind und auch nicht an einer Stelle, sondern gleich in zig Lagen hintereinander brechen, also ist alleine der Bereich, in dem die Wellen brechen schon mal rund 50 meter breit und das ganze spielt sich dann wiederum rund 200 meter von der Stelle enstfernt ab, wo man mit trockenen Füßen stehen kann. 

Wenn dann die Flut aufläuft, dann bist Du nur am Rennen, weil durch die flachen Strände das verhältnis zwischen steigendem Wasserstand und Metern, die man zurück laufen muss, enorm ist. Ich war mit einem Radanhänger da. Wenn ich den samt Stuhl 20 Meter den Strand hoch gestellt hatte, dann zurük bin, um den Rutenständer zu holen, kannte ich mir gerade mal eine Kippe rauchen, dann war der Radhänger wieder drann mit hochschieben. Enspannend war was anderes. Teilweise hat Frauchen und Junior noch mit geschleppt, damit die Sachen vom Wasser weg kamen. 

Da ich meine Heavy Feeder mit hatte, hab ich es dann mal mit denen versucht. Selbst mit der 5 OZ Spitze dachte man die ganze zeit, da hängt ein Wal am Haken, also Bisserkennung würde ich mal zwischen 0 und -1 ansetzen. Mag an Nord  + Ostsee gemäßigter zugehen, aber da oben tobt der gesamte Atlantik, den ich mal Nordsee mit Faktor 2 bis 3 bewerten würde, was die Wasserbewegung angeht. 

Einheimische sah ich dort nie angeln - genau genommen war ich der einzige, der so blöd war, es dort zu versuchen, schätze ich mal.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*



> Und was ist mit der feederrute? damit könnte ich ja auch dann eine posenmontage anbieten oder? Was für eine Posenart würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? Welche TRagkraft usw.! Was haltet ihr von HEchtposen?


Nun, die Feeder wird nicht so weit werfen, bringt also nichts. Mitnehmen kannst Du sie natürlich, nur ich denke, Du wirst sie max. einmal ausprobieren.
Posenart: Hornhechtposen. Also schlanke Durchläufer mit Vorbleiung oder Wasserkugeln.

Es geht aber alles, was weit Fliegt. Tragkraft 8-30g. Bei entsprechendem Wetter kann man auch dicke Weitwurfwaggler noch nehmen, die sieht man auf Distanz aber nicht besonders. 




> - Kennt einer von euch die "GEsetze" dort in der BRetagne am meer? Ich hab gehört dort braucht man keine Scheine!! stimmt das? Und wenn ja mit wie vielen ruten darf man angeln?


Korrekt, schein ist am Meer nicht nötig. 2 Ruten mit je 2 Haken sind erlaubt, oder eine mit 5 (oder 6, bin nicht sicher) Haken. Kräht aber vermutlich kein Hahn nach, wenn man nen Haken zuviel dranhat.



> - Was völlig anderes: Hat schon mal jemand Lippfische gegessen?? lohnt es sich die In die Pfanne zu haun???


 Ja, es lohnt definitiv nicht, schmeckt nicht doll und viele Gräten.



> - Wie behake ich die Fischfetzten? (Welche hakenart und welche Größe?) Und wie groß sollten die fetzten sein?


Aufpieken und fertig. Wenn man mag kann man die noch mit einem feinen gummifädchen o.ä. sichern. Wenn ich Dir jetzt zu nem Mustad John Siddeley Baitholder Hook in Grösse 2-6 Rate, wird das wohl nicht viel Bringen, da hier nicht aufzutreiben. Dünndrähtig ist gut, und nen Widerhaken am Schenkel auch nicht schlecht. Probier mal die Roten Kamasan Aalhaken.
Fetzen würde ich so Kleinfingergross sagen, Für Wolfsbarsch und Pollack ruhig grösser.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Esox_91 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

ERst mal vielen dank an holger das du meine "alten" fragen noch mal aufgegriffen hast und natürlich vielen dank für deine antworten!!!  
Ali barba mcht mir ja nicht so viel mut aber ich werds trotzdem versuchen!!! Trotz allem vielen dank für deine kleine "Gecshichte"!
Und noch eine frage: Wie sind eure erfahrungen an "Badestränden?? Weil tagsüber ist da doch schon ein bisschen los wegen dem campingplatz in der nähe, zwar nicht so viel wie auf malle oder so, aber auch nicht menschenleer. Sollte ich das dann lieber lassen eurer meinung nach, oder kann ich da beruhigt meine pose auswerrfen?? Notfalls könnte ich auch noch auf die nebenliegenden buchten ausweichen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*



			
				Esox_91 schrieb:
			
		

> ERst mal vielen dank an holger das du meine "alten" fragen noch mal aufgegriffen hast und natürlich vielen dank für deine antworten!!!
> Ali barba mcht mir ja nicht so viel mut aber ich werds trotzdem versuchen!!! Trotz allem vielen dank für deine kleine "Gecshichte"!
> Und noch eine frage: Wie sind eure erfahrungen an "Badestränden?? Weil tagsüber ist da doch schon ein bisschen los wegen dem campingplatz in der nähe, zwar nicht so viel wie auf malle oder so, aber auch nicht menschenleer. Sollte ich das dann lieber lassen eurer meinung nach, oder kann ich da beruhigt meine pose auswerrfen?? Notfalls könnte ich auch noch auf die nebenliegenden buchten ausweichen.


 
Ich will Dich nicht allzu sehr entmutigen. Ich war wie gesagt etwas weiter südlich an der Gironde. Wie Strände und Küste in der Bretagne aussehen, weiss ich nicht. Ich habe dort in Erinnerung, dass man dort eher felsigere Küste vorfindet. Kann also sein, dass Du dort völlig andere Bedingungen hast.


----------



## Esox_91 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Schau dir doch mal das hier an: www.camping-du-phare.com  Dann weißtes!!!


----------



## Esox_91 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Übrigens: Katzenhaie gibt es dort auch! Wie fängt man die?
Noch eine Frage zum Spinnfischen: Könnte ich mit einer Rolle von SPRO (hardliner x4400) und 210m 30er schnur (Mono)dort angeln? Wenn ja welche Farbe am besten??


----------



## Esox_91 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Hab noch was vergessen: Kann man vor nen Popper nen sbirulino schalten  oder lieber nicht??
Und noch was: Wenn ich jetzt auf Kleine Franzosendorsche oder ähnliches angeln möchte kann ich dann auch nen Wurm an ne Posenmontage hängen oder leg ich den auf Grund mit Blei??? Und für SCholle und Co.: Auch auf und Grund legen und mit bunten Perlen, richtig?


----------



## bonnerachim (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*



			
				Esox_91 schrieb:
			
		

> Also aus euren Antworten lese ich jetzt heraus das es sehr waqhrscheinlich keine allzu großen schwierigkeiten geben wird. an die rute kann man schät ich mal im notfall auch 190g dran hängen. Mit der Brandung is dat da sone sache. die Bucht halt relativ viel ab wobei bei richtigen stürmen die wellen schon mal locker 1-2 meter hoch werden können.
> ZU den methoden: ich hatte zuerst an Würmer gedacht. wattwurm und etc. gibts da genug. Aber mit dem Fischfetzten bin ich mir nicht so sicher da der bestand an raubfischen meiner meinung nach dort nicht der beste ist..... (Aber sicherlich wird es dort den ein oder anderen conger oder BArsch geben!!!) Und versuchen kann man es allemal. und zu der montage: Biete ich da dann direkt zwei haken an oder nur einen???
> Und noch ne verständnisfrage an Honeyball: Was bitteschön ist ein Tackle???? Sry das ixch so doof frag aber ich kenn den begriff echt nicht!
> SChon mal danke im voraus für eure weiteren antworten!!!!!
> ...


 
hallo Hennik,
den Conger vergiss mal ruhig und bete, daß er nicht an Dein Geschirr kommt, wenn er ausgewachsen ist, rupft er es kaputt oder verkriecht sich zwischen den Felsen und Du mußt die Schnur abschneiden..
Ich bin Bretagne-Angler und kenne auch Brignogan. Der Stand ist toll, Du hast auch auf manchen Stücken die Möglichkeit mit Grund- oder Brandungsangel, aber lass Dich dort nicht von dem Sand täuschen,überall in erreichbarer Nähe vom Ufer sind dort Felsen im Wasser mit Option auf Hänger.
Wenn Du so ca 400 Meter westlich des Campingplatzes zwischen den dortigen Felsen mal mit Gummifisch Dein Glück versuchst ist das eher eine Möglichkeit für einen gelungenen Angeltag. Also Vorsicht mit Grundangel, schau Dir bei Ebbe genau dort an, wohin Du werfen willst, gerade im Finistere sind die Strandsituationen trügerisch wegen der vielen Felsen im Wasser.
Gruß
der Achim aus Bonn


----------



## x (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Moin Moin,
in der Brandung geht es ab 5 grad wieder! Momentan ist nur mit einem Boot was zu holen.

Grüße Thorstenweb


----------



## bonnerachim (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*



			
				Esox_91 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut. Also nehm ich die Karpfenrute mit. Und was ist mit der feederrute? damit könnte ich ja auch dann eine posenmontage anbieten oder? Was für eine Posenart würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? Welche TRagkraft usw.! Was haltet ihr von HEchtposen?
> Und noch drei fragen:
> - Kennt einer von euch die "GEsetze" dort in der BRetagne am meer? Ich hab gehört dort braucht man keine Scheine!! stimmt das? Und wenn ja mit wie vielen ruten darf man angeln?
> - Was völlig anderes: Hat schon mal jemand Lippfische gegessen?? lohnt es sich die In die Pfanne zu haun???|supergri
> ...


 
Hallo Hennik,
noch etwas zu den Gesetzen:
Frankreich ist eigentlich das Fischerland, am Meer darfst Du angeln, wenn Du eine Angel halten kannst, brauchst keinerlei Papier. Wenn Du landeinwärts auch mal Dein Glück versuchen möchtest (lohnt sich in der Bretagne auch, sie hat schöne Flüsschen und Seen im Inneren), geh einfach in die Mairie (Örtliche Verwaltung) oder ins Tourie-Büro, die stellen Tages- und Wochenscheine aus, oder können Dir zumindest Auskunft geben, wo sie zu kriegen sind, ich habe sie auch schon mal in einem Lebensmittelgeschäft bekommen.
Allgemein wird im Finistere viel Spinfischen mit Gummifisch betrieben, besorg Dir einfach welche mit 30-40 Gramm, die fliegen weit und Du kannst auf jeglichen Schikimicki wie Wasserkugel, Spiro und Ähnliches verzichten (Hauptschnur, Stahlvorfach, Gufi, Thats it).
Die meisten Ortsansässigen machen es auch nicht anders da beim Spinnen. Wenn der Wellengang nicht zu heftig ist, kannst Du natürlich auch mit Pose und Fischfetzen oder Wurm Dein Glück versuchen.
Etwas westlich von Brgnogan (ca 3-4km) ist ein kleiner Aber (bretonisch für Flussmündung oder Fjord), mit dem Fahrrad in ca 15 Minuten zu erreichen (immer am Wasser lang, ist nicht zu verfehlen). Dort ist der Untergrund so gut wie felsenfrei und bei Flut kannst Du es da auch ohne Hängergefahr mit Grundangel probieren.
Viel Spass dort, bin voraussichtlich auch im Juni wieder für einige Tage da.
Achim


----------



## bonnerachim (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*



			
				thorstenweb schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> in der Brandung geht es ab 5 grad wieder! Momentan ist nur mit einem Boot was zu holen.
> 
> Grüße Thorstenweb


Hi Thorsten,
5 Grad wäre in der Bretagne eine Katastrophe (Golfstrom), dann würde unser Kontinentalklima auf Eiszeitniveau herabsinken, daswollwernich!!!!!#q
Gruß 
Achim  #h


----------



## Esox_91 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Hi achim!
Vielen dank für deine Ortskundige Hilfe! Doch noch eine Frage hab ich! Welche FIsche kann man denn dort wirklich an den Haken bekommen?? Gibt es dort auch große Wolfsbarsche???


----------



## bonnerachim (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*



			
				Esox_91 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi achim!
> Vielen dank für deine Ortskundige Hilfe! Doch noch eine Frage hab ich! Welche FIsche kann man denn dort wirklich an den Haken bekommen?? Gibt es dort auch große Wolfsbarsche???


 
Hallo Hennik,
anbei ein guter Link zum Thema Wolfsbarsch:
http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de/angeln/index.php?angeln=Wolfsbarsch-angeln
da wird Ihnen geholfen

sicher wirst Du dort auch zufällig einen Wolfsbarsch erwischen können (das Glück hatte ich dort noch nicht, eher weiter südwestlich auf der Halbinsel Crozon bei Camaret, da sind sie direkt unter land in der Felsenküste), er kommt aber auch da in der Gegend des nördlichen Finistere vor, die Fischer haben in der Gegend öfter mal einen als Beifang.
ich denke von den vorstehenden Felsen und dazwischen bei Brignogan Plage könntest Du Glück haben. Die kleine Halbinsel am Leuchtturm ist zwar Privatbesitz, aber, wenn Du die Leute fragst, mehr als nein sagen können die nicht, aber die ins Meer vorspringenden Felsen dort sind ein gutes Angelrevier. Ich gehe dort immer bis zur Hüfte ins Wasser und werfe seitwärts zwischen und neben die Felsen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, ist die Brandung da auch eher für bretonische Verhältnisse gemässigt und die Wellen nicht so extrem (vorsicht dabei und Badeschuhe anziehen, wegen spitzer Steine).
Gruß und viel Glück dabei
Achim


----------



## Esox_91 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Wei du jetzt zufällig sagst? WEnn mann kein glück hat kann man dort nichts fangen oder was heißt das?


----------



## bonnerachim (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*



			
				Esox_91 schrieb:
			
		

> Wei du jetzt zufällig sagst? WEnn mann kein glück hat kann man dort nichts fangen oder was heißt das?


 
Glück gehört schon zum Angeln.
Manchmal hat man eben das Glück und zieht einige Fische und an manchen Tagen hast Du eben nur das Glück, Wasser, Wellen und Wetter geniessen zu dürfen, so ist es nun mal. Aber wichtig sollte immer auch die Beschäftigung mit der Angel sein, egal ob Du heute etwas fängst oder erst am nächsten Tag.
Gruß
Achim


----------



## Esox_91 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Aber es gibt sie dort die fische, oder nicht? weil das hat sich nämlich so angehört als ob es dort nur vereinzelt ein paar Wolfsbarsche gibt und man somit kaum chancen auf einen Fisch hat.  Ach so noch eine Frage: Könnte man so 10-12 cm große blau-sibernweiße Gummifische dort benutzen??


----------



## Esox_91 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Nur als ganz kurzer Nachbericht Hbe mir letztendlich doch noch eine brandungsrute gekauft, ist jedoch bedauernswerterweise nach 2 stunden angeln aufgrund eines vermutlichen hängers (könnte auch ein sehr starker conger gewesen sein was ich aber eher nicht vermute---ist etw. schwierig bei brandung bisse und hänger auseinanderzuhalten #c ) zerbrochen |gr:  Ich habe zu dem zeitpunkt dort am strand noch mit einem weiteren deutschen geangelt, der hat wenig später auf wattwaurm einen schätzungsweise 45er wolfsbarsch rausgezogen (war aber irgendwie auch mehr glück als verstand |rolleyes  da ich nun verhindert war auf große brocken zu fischen habe ich bei ebbe mit dem schlauchboot und ner ganz kurzen feinen stippe mit sandflöhen......#d ....... auf kleinfisch geangelt Herausgesprungen ist ein etwa 25 er lippfisch und ein 10cm (!!!!!! :q  ) großer Köhler!! später auf einem tagesausflug nach roscoff habe ich noch bestimmt schwärme von 30-40 meeräschen mit auch sehr großen exemplaren im hafenbecken gesichtet, jedoch nicht die möglichkeit mit oberflächenködern zu angeln(d.h. brot, früchten usw. #q ) alle geschäfte geschlossen und  nix dabei. als köder habe ich dann schnekcne genommen und so nah wie möglich an der oberfläche angeboten da die meeräschen dort gefressen haben, doch das war leider immer noch zu tief #q #q #q hätte ich brot gehabt hätte ich vermutlich die ein oder andere rausgezogen......na ja , vielleicht beim nächsten mal es war auf jeden fall ein schöner und besonderer urlaub in brignogan wie die jahre zuvor auch!!!


----------



## Esox_91 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln im meer mit 180 g Wurfgw. Feederrute (?)*

Hier noch ein Foto von dem kleinen Burschen!! Vieleicht guckt hier ja noch mal der ein oder andere im thread vorbei  Is t ja jetzt schon was her sommer 2006 aber damals habe ich noch zwei andere Angler getroffen, die hatten beide jeweils eine lippfisch und eine meeräsche "erkämpfen" können. Ansonsten war ja nur noch der wolfsbarsch als weiter fangmeldung, deswegen meine Frage an euch: WIe siehts dort aus mit pollack&Co ? An die wirklich dicken brocken wird man ja wahrscheinlich nicht drankommen von wegen der wurfweite aber mittlere exemplare vorne am letzten Felsen wo es etwas tiefer wird? und wann sind die am erfolg versprechendsten Zeiten?Ebbe---Flut?? wäre schön wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könttet oder evtl. von euren bisherigen Fangergebnissen dort in der gegend berichten könntet! vielen dank schon mal im vorraus #h


----------

